# Norgold yellow sweet clover



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Tim,
Try Jon at http://www.chesapeakevalleyseed.com/
If he doesn’t have it, he’ll do his best to get it. 
Larry


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Wild Horse Seeds in Havre MT says they offer Norgold: http://www.wildhorseseeds.com/Forbes_and_Legumes.html


----------



## canoemaker (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Larry, I'll contact Jon.
Tim


----------



## canoemaker (Feb 19, 2011)

I've e-mailed Wild Horse Seeds twice but never got any response. I'll keep trying.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Tim,
Find the seed?


----------

